# Picked up this Rhom



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Golden Pygo said:


> View attachment 185615


Possibly sanchezi...try getting a better pic without the flash. Also, try to get a close up pic of the belly area.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

still too early too tell IMO but my guess would be rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Shape looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

OK thanks. It doesn't have that jaged edged stomach that a sanchezi does.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

It also kinda look's like a gibbus to me. Gibbus have reddish/orange on the lower have of the gill plate. Have red eye's like a rhom but is more elongated like this one.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

It definitely is long


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You can only ID gibbus with a collection point. Rhombeus come in all different shapes to even hazard a guess at this fish being S. gibbus.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

So your saying that unless I know where it came from we can't ID it as a Gibbus?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

IMO...that is the only way you can ID S. gibbus.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

still a little small to id my guess still rhom probably not gibbus, many rhoms have red/orangish gill plates that sometimes fade out as they get older


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is another pic without flash


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> IMO...that is the only way you can ID S. gibbus.


So if only locality determines whether a fish is a rhombus or a gibbus than that would mean that there's no scientific features that make them two different species from one another?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ja said:


> IMO...that is the only way you can ID S. gibbus.


So if only locality determines whether a fish is a rhombus or a gibbus than that would mean that there's no scientific features that make them two different species from one another?
[/quote]

Hmmm, smart post.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> IMO...that is the only way you can ID S. gibbus.


*So if only locality determines whether a fish is a rhombus or a gibbus than that would mean that there's no scientific features that make them two different species from one another?*
[/quote]

You're assuming that differences in species are always externally visible...there are many species that can only be properly ID'd by DNA or by analysis of internal structures.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> IMO...that is the only way you can ID S. gibbus.


*So if only locality determines whether a fish is a rhombus or a gibbus than that would mean that there's no scientific features that make them two different species from one another?*
[/quote]

You're assuming that differences in species are always externally visible...there are many species that can only be properly ID'd by DNA or by analysis of internal structures.
[/quote]

Thats exactly what I was going to say Teach.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

This fish is 5"? (refrencinc your sig ) if so.. Def not a sanchezi since it would be covered in Shiny scales and you would hardly be able to see the spotting.

I'm going to say rhom. A nice one too


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> IMO...that is the only way you can ID S. gibbus.


*So if only locality determines whether a fish is a rhombus or a gibbus than that would mean that there's no scientific features that make them two different species from one another?*
[/quote]

You're assuming that differences in species are always externally visible...there are many species that can only be properly ID'd by DNA or by analysis of internal structures.
[/quote]

Even then it's not always easy. In rhombeus, at least 3 different gene structures are known. See the PDF attached.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

My rhom also had the shiny red gill plates that faded after time. This guy looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Trigga said:


> This fish is 5"? (refrencinc your sig ) if so.. Def not a sanchezi since it would be covered in Shiny scales and you would hardly be able to see the spotting.
> 
> I'm going to say rhom. A nice one too


yes i was thinking the same thing, looks really small for 5" mine is a little over 3 and he looks way bigger. 
But anyway he def looks rhom to me


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well it may not be 5" but its deffinatly atleast 4.5".


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like my rhom when he was young.


----------

